# park & ride near Valencia?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A Dutch couple suggested to us we might park overnight at the end of the West-bound Valencian tramway, or city train?? Does anyone have any information on where this might be? 

Thanks.


site admin note - edited 8)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, that title should be Park n Ride!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean, can't help with park and ride but look here: http://www.camperparkhuertademurcia.com/

This is a nice place to stay and to leave your van for a trip into Murcia and Juan or Trinni are happy to drop people into town and collect them again for a small fee.

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean, here is a list of stations offering park and ride: http://www.valenciatrader.com/valencia/Traveltransportvalenciatrainbus/valenciaparkride

and here is a metro map: http://www.valencia-tourist-guide.com/en/maps/valencia-metro-map.html

To the west it looks like Llíria.

I have to say that I don't think I would leave my van unattended there, or at any other station car park near a city, but there's the info., Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jean, please ignore me completely.

You asked about Valencia and I like an idiot gave information about Murcia.

Sorry, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Alan. Your first post had me reaching for the maps thinking Murcia must be a lot closer than I'd thought! But that information will be useful later, I'm sure. 

I'm not able to get yr links fully downloaded for some reason. 

I did a bit of googling n someone suggested parking at the station at Cullera and getting the train from there; tho that was probably just car parking rather than a motorhome. But I haven't been able to get any further info on the station.

I shall try again tomorrow. 

Many thanks.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at an ACSI site just below Valencia, bus stop outside to city.
just beware of the metal post as you enter and exit the site  

sue


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, thanks Sue, I found that and it's our fall-back. Any idea how frequent the buses are? 

And thanks for the heads up re the post!


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya - are these two any good to you ?

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=2545

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=2536

they were taken from this website, you can also download POIs for satnav

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=2536

cheers
Clyde


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

JWW said:


> Yes, thanks Sue, I found that and it's our fall-back. Any idea how frequent the buses are?
> 
> And thanks for the heads up re the post!


Think the buses may have been hourly, sorry not to be of more help, will ask John when he gets back, he might remember. we did the the tourist bus bit too, enjoyed the museums and the old part of town.

Sue


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Clyde - may use those, tho for the price I'd probably prefer the ACSI site, depending on transport links. 

Sue - thanks again for that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we found the end of the tramline all right but couldn't see any parking area. So here we are on the ACSI site just south, having had a wee detour round the port thanks to our Louise (satnav). Washing done and planning our day in tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

